

Hemlock: multi-user, real-time web applications - malte
http://hemlock-kills.com/

======
frossie
I used to think "git" was the worst name in software, but now I have revised
my opinion.

~~~
defunkt
I'm not gonna defend git, but it's pretty damn hard to google for libraries or
code written in Io.

~~~
klipt
You think that's bad ... try search for help for R ;)

~~~
cloudhead
that's really just google's fault for having such weak tech. Not everything in
the world is /[a-z0-9]{3,}/

------
trevorturk
Sounds cool, but why post about something that isn't available yet?

------
8plot
Is there an equivalent technology that doesn't use flash?

~~~
eplawless
Yes, it's a family of technologies called Comet.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comet_%28programming%29>

------
bravura
I was interested to read the documentation, but it's not online yet.

------
judofyr
I'm way more interested in using Flash only for communicating with XMPP and
rather do the rest in HTML/CSS/JavaScript. Also with a fallback to BOSH, so it
will work for those without Flash too.

~~~
ynniv
Is there a compelling reason not to use BOSH in the first place? I don't have
any practical experience with it.

~~~
lyime
I have worked a little bit with BOSH using strophe JS. It more work then it
should be and it is delicate.

------
lyime
This feels a lot like Juggernaut (Rails plugin) Although its not XMPP based.
<http://juggernaut.rubyforge.org/>

------
DocSavage
It looks like the server-side stuff will be in Ruby (the About references Ruby
inspirations), but I couldn't find anything specific on what you'd code other
than XMPP and Flash.

------
goodkarma
I think this sounds awesome.

However it is odd they didn't link to GitHub or something. Looks like they
just launched the site, so hopefully that's coming soon.

